# NoPriv - my email backup software needs testers



## Raymii (Nov 17, 2013)

My open source IMAP Email Backup software has just had a new version. New features include:



 


Add support to download all folders without typing them all out. Using "NoPriv_All" as foldername now downloads all available folders.
Fix quite a few HTML errors
Converted layout from HTML Kickstart to Twitter Bootstrap
Add offline mode (only converts the Maildir to HTML, does not try to download new email)
Fix issue #22, NoPriv does not crash on empty IMAP folders anymore
Fix issue #23, NoPriv now tries a few times when the IMAP connection is reset. This happens with Google Mail sometimes.
I'd like to ask you guys to test it and report how it works. What I'd specifically would like to see tested:


Non english emails (arabic, hindi, russian) tests.
The new layout (bootstrap) sometimes does not render in Internet Explorer.
Performance on large (+10GB) accounts
I'd like it very much if you guys would help me. Please report the bugs on Github or post them as reply here.


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 17, 2013)

I will give a try, but... Who watches the guardian that guards the guardians? 

Also, some specific reason for the NO PRIV name? It sounds like NO PRIVACY, it sounds like the opposite of what are you trying to achieve.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 17, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> I will give a try, but... Who watches the guardian that guards the guardians?
> 
> Also, some specific reason for the NO PRIV name? It sounds like NO PRIVACY, it sounds like the opposite of what are you trying to achieve.


The code was originally written to disclose all the meta-information of a mailbox (from, to, subject, date). It was written for an action we would do with a privacy organization (like EFF), where all staff would run this for a month. To let people see what the government and the spying agencies get by default. Therefore, your obervation is correct, it was meant as a No Privacy tool.


----------



## splitice (Nov 17, 2013)

Interesting. Recommendations:


Change the name. Enough said.
Include a restore script as part of the tool, yes there are other ways to do it manually but it is very important to anyone taking a backup that it is restorable. There is no guarantee that external scripts wont break (e.g changes in ruby) or will even still be available. By integrating restore you alleviate that fear while providing useful functionality.


----------



## drmike (Nov 17, 2013)

Interface is served up by daemon/Python?  No webserver config BS?

Count me in, I need to mirror some old junk heap accounts and work on closing them down.   So good test.

Raymii with the always interesting projects.  Where do you find the time?


----------



## Raymii (Nov 17, 2013)

drmike said:


> Interface is served up by daemon/Python?  No webserver config BS?
> 
> Count me in, I need to mirror some old junk heap accounts and work on closing them down.   So good test.
> 
> Raymii with the always interesting projects.  Where do you find the time?


Nope, script just spits out both a Maildir and a nicely browsable HTML archive. Goal was to be as simple as possible, so no daemons, servers, just a simple config file.

Time for this one was hard, hadn't worked on it for about a year. Had one of my rare free weekends, Wife was at two of her best friends and we just finished a rebuild in our house. Just free time for me. Which results in this


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd like to help out


----------

